# Power tech props



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

I just put an SCA3 on a Native 17 with a Tohatsu 30 and really like it. It had the stock aluminum prop on it and the PowerTech was night and day better


----------



## Redfishonthefly (Nov 12, 2016)

Good deal ! What hitch did you go with? And do you know your WOT speed is.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

With the little Tohatsu it’s a 10x9, great hole shot and grip. Wot is high 20’s according to my Navionics phone app with 2 people and gear. It will hit the high rev alarm if running solo, but stayed with the 9 deg for the hole shot


----------



## Redfishonthefly (Nov 12, 2016)

So I bought the SCA3-14p and it was a no go, I could only turn it about 4700 rpm’s so I shipped it back and they shipped me the SCB3 -13 P and it works pretty good. @5000RPM 34 MPH and at 5500 37.8 MPH. It’s still not as fast as the Solas that I have but it was time for a new prop.


----------

